# Tree Sap on Car Attracting Bees, Cut?



## mikemark8808 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi,

Last spring we put an asphalt driveway in front of our house next to a tree. Lately this summer/fall, a bunch of white stuff has been falling from the tree, you can see it on the photo on the asphalt without my car being parked there. I think it is tree sap or fungus. Either way my car requires 2 washings every week because of it and even with that, the wasps are attracted to my car like crazy. I don't know what to do. Do I start trimming the tree that overhangs the asphalt driveway? I've trimmed trees before, big branches even, but this tree's overhang seems to go all the way to the top, so I will try to get what I can, or the most of it by the bottom anyway.. In retrospect, putting the asphalt there was a bad idea, but nothing we can do to change that..

Is there any advice you guys have for a better solution ? I guess I am a bit skeptical on the sap attracting the bees, that's what my coworker told me anyway. Take a look at the pictures and tell me what you think.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Is the stuff sticking to your stickup? It's tree sap. More likely you have wasps being attracted to the sweet liquid rather than beans. The white stuff on the tree looks like a fungus but I don't that's your sticky residue problem. If it were me, I would remove the tree. A tree growing this close to the driveway is only going to be a problem in the future. You covered up some portion of the root zone with driveway so now there is no water or air penetration into the root zone in that area. Also any additional root growth may compromise the driveway. The tree needs water and air in the root zone, The tree doesn't look that healthy and with the new driveway in place, it's health will surely decline over time.


----------



## mikemark8808 (Aug 27, 2015)

The only problem with cutting the tree is that the main service line is going right through it on the other side...


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

That can be taken care. I had to have a tree removed that was dangerously close my service line. . The POCO dropped the service line and reconnected when the tree company was done. No charge.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

jimn01 said:


> That can be taken care. I had to have a tree removed that was dangerously close my service line. . The POCO dropped the service line and reconnected when the tree company was done. No charge.


I suspect the POCO would rather take the opportunity on their terms rather than on natures terms during an ice storm or other adverse conditions. Just think how much less electric power problems would be if it were illegal to plant a tree of xxx mature growth size within xxx proximity to a power line.

Tree looks like fire wood to me and replace with a suitable size if one must take its place.


----------



## mikemark8808 (Aug 27, 2015)

What is the POCO? The electric company? Do they usually trim or cut the tree going through the main service line free of charge? Because I think a normal tree cutting company will not cut it or charge a lot of money due to the safety issue..

Also, anyone know what kind of tree it is?


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Poco = Power company. Talk to the tree company, it may not be a big deal and if it is they will know what to do. The power company may disconnect it like mentioned. 

Looks like a Maple. If it was taller and straighter a company may take it down for free, otherwise they make real good fire wood.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Tree companies will usually make all the arrangements with the POCO if hire them. They do it all the time. Heck they probably now the first name of half the Customer service reps


----------

